# When does fat loss occur?



## DannyT06 (Jun 4, 2006)

A quick question which I cannot seem to find the answer to anywhere.

When does fat loss occur? Is it during exercise, or some time after - in which case how does the mechanism work?


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2006)

Fat loss occurs all day long. You have to take in less calories than your body burns off throughout a day. Exercise just adds to your body burning off those calories.


----------



## DannyT06 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, but that doesn't really answer my question.

It's just that if I was doing some particularly rigourous exercise - say like 1 hour of 5-A side soccer - could I expect fat loss, not weight loss (ie. water), to occur during the activity, or does the body require "X" amount of time to break down the fat.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2006)

That question is kinda silly. Of course if your diet is right where it should be you will lose both. That is unless you don't sweat while playing soccer? Which I am sure you do.


----------



## edubz (Jun 4, 2006)

I think most growth and fat loss happens when you sleep


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2006)

Growth does I agree, but fat loss I don't think so. You are not burning anything off while asleep, but on the other hand you need sleep to grow, so I agree with half that statement.


----------



## DannyT06 (Jun 4, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> That question is kinda silly. Of course if your diet is right where it should be you will lose both. That is unless you don't sweat while playing soccer? Which I am sure you do.



It's not a silly question, rather you don't understand the question. It's obvious that through dieting and exercise fat loss WILL occur. I'm asking WHEN - during the activity, later that day, that night, the next day etc. The question especially relates to exercise, making the assumption that one is already cosuming the appropriate calories for dieting.

Thanks edubz, any evidence regarding your assertion that fat loss happens while asleep?


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2006)

And I told you that fat loss occurs all day long. I dont think it takes a rocket scientist to see that you will burn more calories by running around kicking a ball than you would if you were sitting on your ass watching Spongebob. The question is silly in sense that its just common sense.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 4, 2006)

Fat loss occurs when the body resorts to converting body fat into fatty acids to provide energy for other cells. So if you are eating below maintanace, the actual mobilization of stored fat occurs at any time your energy expenditure has exceeded your available glucose. This happens all day long, on a very small scale.

Conversion of fat to energy increases in times of increased activity, such as working out. But it is happening all day long.

VanessaNicole


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2006)

VanessaNicole said:
			
		

> Conversion of fat to energy increases in times of increased activity, such as working out. But it is happening all day long.
> 
> VanessaNicole



Thank you sweetheart.


----------



## DannyT06 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation


----------

